# Should i combine?



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got two topbar hives. The original one I ended up splitting around june because there were multiple queen cells in it(ended up swarming twice anyways). And then there is the topbar that was the split from the original. The original hasn't been doing well because of the multiple swarms and what seemed like a long time before it's new queen started laying. The split I made from the original seems ok considering. It has about 14 combs in it. Only about three of those combs are pure honeycomb though. I'm thinking of combining the two but I'm not sure when I should do it. Any advice?


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

What does your flow forecast look like? I am seeing a lot more nectar being carried in the hives already, and this is only the beginning here. If it were me, I'd consolidate the weaker hive and give the extra comb to the stronger hive to fill if they have the numbers to cover it. Evaluate were you are closer to winter, and distribute honey accordingly between hives.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

Goldenrod is all that's left, but not sure because I'm a newb. It has already started blooming, I just don't know how much honey you get out of it.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I think it's worth a shot. Worst case scenario, you combine a little later than intended.


----------

